# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Ζευγάρωμα καρδερίνας με καναρίνι

## george9

καλησπερα θα ηθελα  να μαθω τα παντα σχετικα με το ζευγαρωμα καρδερινα με καναρινι...

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπέρα βρίσκεσαι σε λάθος κατηγορία ζητώ από κάποιον μοντ να μεταφέρει το θέμα. 
Να ξέρεις σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ δεν δίνονται περαιτέρω πληροφορίες αν δεν δούμε ότι το πουλί είναι εκτροφης,  μέχρι να μας δείξεις   φωτογραφία με το δαχτυλίδι κλειστού τύπου δηλαδή δεν μπορούμε να πούμε κάτι.

----------


## Steliosan

> καλησπερα θα ηθελα  να μαθω τα παντα σχετικα με το ζευγαρωμα καρδερινα με καναρινι...


*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*
*Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε**Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας*

----------


## jk21

Η μεταφορα εγινε 

Γιωργο 

θα σε παρακαλεσω εκ των  κανονων  *Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών* να δοθει φωτο με την καρδερινα που θες να ζευγαρωσεις ,η οποια πρεπει να φορα δακτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου και να ειναι γεννημενη σε κλουβι και οχι πιασμενη απο τη φυση 

Αν γινει ,θα διαγραφουν οσα ποστ χρειαζεται ,ωστε να μεινει καθαρο το θεμα και να συνεχιστει on topic 

Σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση ,δεν μπορει να συνεχιστει το θεμα και ευχομαι με την εισοδο στο φορουμ και την αναγνωση θεματων στην παρουσα κατηγορια και σε ολη την ενοτητα των ιθαγενων ,να προσανατολιστεις στον σωστο τροπο εκτροφης ειτε αποκλειστικα καρδερινων ,ειτε υβριδισμου τους 

Σε καθε περιπτωση ,καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας !

----------


## unwade39

Καλησπερα ποιο θα ηταν το καλυτερο χρωμα καναρινιου ωστε να βγαλω σκουροχρωμο καρδερινοκαναρο??

----------


## antonispahn

> Καλησπερα ποιο θα ηταν το καλυτερο χρωμα καναρινιου ωστε να βγαλω σκουροχρωμο καρδερινοκαναρο??


Ti εννοείς  Γιάννη  γκρι χρώματος ή το σύνηθες  πράσινο, για το πρωτο χρειάζεσαι γκρι κανάρα και λιγη τυχη για το δεύτερο πράσινη ή κίτρινη κανάρα. Οι δυσκολίες ειναι να βγάλεις ανοιχτού χρώματος μουλους

----------

